# A New Addition To My Collection



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

This arrived today.



I tried to find out who Matthey Doret were, the EW site has the same watch branded Wedgefield, both with a Sheffield branded movement.

There was a Swiss watch making family of that name, but I don't think it's linked. Probably just a short lived chain store brand name, indeed it's only this model watch plus a date version I can find from the 70's era.

Anyway, I did find this in the pages of a 1971 St Petersburg Times that I thought was interesting. From a KMart grand store opening ad... and the toilet seat to the left at just $1.96 was a bargain!


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear Robin S, I was just going to write out a bit of info I found on your Matthey Doret watch when I suddenly realised that I was merely copying info from another Matthey Doret thread from our very own Watch Forum. The thread was posted on 20 May, 2011, by zenomega, and has some interesting info and pics. I do hope that I have been of some help. The 2011 topic title was, "Matthey Doret".


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

I've got one of the Sheffield-branded versions of this watch somewhere, and it's exactly the same watch, with the Matthey-Doret badge on the dial replaced with a Sheffield badge. I'll try to post a photo if I can find it.

Also, if you go to this link on Silver Hawk's site, you'll see that Wedgefield was probably another variant of this same watch -- http://electric-watches.co.uk/makers/wedgefield/


----------

